# 20's ??



## z3pr68138 (Mar 28, 2009)

20" wheels seam to be the craze for some reason. I'm currently shopping for a 05 GTO. Just thinking ahead. Will 20's fit ?? Anyone running 20's ?? Pics ?? I've never had the big rims, and don't know if I'd like them or not. I'd kind of like to see a pic of a 04 to 06 with 20's.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Honestly, I don't know what all the craze is putting wagon wheels on muscle cars. Why stop at 20"? My thought is, if one is going to go through all the trouble of bastardizing a car, go the whole 9 yards. If your local tire store doesn't carry the largest tires available, check with a circus like this guy did.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

z3pr68138 said:


> 20" wheels seam to be the craze for some reason.


 so would you rather follow a "craze", or stand out on your own?

the only "craze" that seems to be happening, is that the import crowd spends thousands on 20s when their cars don't even have complete paintjobs, have cracked up ground effects, and their engines burn oil.

not to mention that they lower their cars by taking the temper out of the springs by heating up the springs until they have a dropped look, and then they swerve all over the road because their cars can't handle any bumps.

if you want to put 20s on a modern muscle car and be part of that craze. have at it


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I seen pictures of 20's on the V-bodies and it don't look good at all. 19's will be the biggest I would go with these cars.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

and depending on the offset of the rim, 19's will have rubbing issues in the rear. I have 18's with a 38mm off set and had rubbing issues. I have the lip grinded down now. but it stell bottom up on bumps. (245/40/18 on all 4)


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

18's would be the way to go! i have 18's on my cat and i have no problems with rubbing etc.... My buddy put 20's on his GTO had to do alot of cutting and it looked stupid... Also its like riding on rims with no tire, the ride is very ruff...


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

EEZ GOAT said:


> and depending on the offset of the rim, *19's will have rubbing issues in the rear*. I have 18's with a 38mm off set and had rubbing issues. I have the lip grinded down now. but it stell bottom up on bumps. (245/40/18 on all 4)


rim diameter has NOTHING to do with rubbing. it is about final width of the tire, final height of the tire, and rim offset

any sized rim with a 38mm offset is going to rub, because that is 10mm less than stock


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> rim diameter has NOTHING to do with rubbing. it is about final width of the tire, final height of the tire, and rim offset
> 
> any sized rim with a 38mm offset is going to rub, because that is 10mm less than stock


No not really I have 245/40-18 w/38 offset with no rubbing issues even with the drag bags deflated.


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

it is all about preference? i went with helo dragster5 20*8.5 rims no problems yet . it is all about how you drive it . i did everything with my 20's short of racing . they lasted pretty well. but who cares what they think about you. if anybody wants to comment about preference just cause it is not what they don't like. damn sad world :agree

go for it arty:


----------



## z3pr68138 (Mar 28, 2009)

Right after I started this thread I came to my senses and told myself hell no, would look to damn butt ugly.


----------



## caryabhi124 (May 18, 2009)

You have a nice car.


----------

